

RIM rejects Amazon's takeover offer - mwbiz
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/dec/21/rim-rejects-amazon-takeover-offer?newsfeed=true

======
badmash69
I would speculate that Canadian Funds and Institutions that hold significant
stake in RIM are loathe to see perhaps the most prestigious Canadian company
be no longer Canadian. That sucks for me as a shareholder; RIM's management
that was once stellar is no longer hungry and focused as it was in the past.

